# 9dpo faint line? UPDATE - 12dpo bfn. Another chemical :(



## xCookieDoughx

I’m 9 DPO today and took an IC this morning. Saw a faint line straight away but the lighting wasn’t great and I was rushing to get the kids ready and to school so I couldn’t get a pic until an hour later. But the line was there from a minute after taking the test. Does anyone else see it? Picture doesn’t really show it up much. 

we were trying the shettles method to sway for a girl but my body decided to ovulate a day early this month out of nowhere! So if it is a BFP I’m going to guess it’s a boy! Me and my only daughter are going to be well outnumbered!!! Haha!


----------



## love.peace

Yes I see it mama. Also could still be a girl 50/50 remember ❤


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it! Good luck lovely x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

love.peace said:


> Yes I see it mama. Also could still be a girl 50/50 remember ❤

Keeping my fingers crossed! But we’ve had 3 boys now so don’t fancy my chances much haha! But all that really matters is that it’s healthy x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

The lighting is not great, but this is today’s Frer at 10dpo. Can’t deny that line now! 

going to repeat on Friday and see if there’s progression x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I’ll try and take a better one in a bit, but this is all my phone camera can manage atm x

ignore my messy work desk lol!


----------



## elek87

xCookieDoughx said:


> I’ll try and take a better one in a bit, but this is all my phone camera can manage atm x
> 
> ignore my messy work desk lol!
> 
> View attachment 1079248

there is definitely second line


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hopefully this uploads. This is the best photo I can get. Do you think this looks okay for 10DPO?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a great line! Congratulations :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations


----------



## mindyb85

Fab line for 10dpo! :bfp:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats!


----------



## mummy2lola

:bfp: congratulations xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Perfect, congratulations x


----------



## Becca_89

Congratulations xx


----------



## love.peace

Amazing. At 10dpo mine were bfn. I got a vvvvvfl at 11dpo. 

Whoop whoop. Congratulations


----------



## Classic Girl

Looking great!


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful line, congratulations!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

The frers are 10dpo and 11dpo. Lovely progression. Then this morning at 12dpo, I got an almost completely negative IC. Looks like I’m heading for another chemical :( I’ve been quite crampy too. So I think that within a few days I’ll be bleeding. 

congrats everyone on your BFP’s and good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. This was just not my month xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Those IC’s suck! Don’t count yourself out yet <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still chance hun. May just be bad tests.


----------



## love.peace

ICs are shocking. Take another frer love. X


----------



## smileyfaces

You cant really compare frers and ICs. Ic are nearly always so much fainter than frer. Test again with frer


----------



## Classic Girl

Also...some people (like myself) don’t test well in the morning. Try evening


----------

